# Mandala growers, esp THG



## Wetdog (Sep 25, 2011)

For you guya and gals who have grown a variety of Mandala's offerings. Which one has been the least in the grow odor department?

Lack of smell is the only criteria here. I doubt that I would be disappointed with anything from Mandala as I cannot remember ever seeing a negative review.

It just can't stink, or :angrywife: :hitchair: 

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2011)

If you have negative pressure in your space, you do not need to worry about odors escaping.

I really cannot say which had the least amount of odor.  I really don't think any of them have been horribly odorous like say AK47.  I have grown Satori, Speed Queen, Safari Mix, and 8 Miles High.  I am doing my first runs of Beyond the Brain and Point of No Return.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2011)

Wetdog, i just went in and took a big ole sniff of kalichakra and satori. they have what i would say is a low odor..not without, but lower then stinky old trainwreck beside them. I have two kali phenos and the short one smells less then the tall girl. good luck guy.


----------



## KBM (Sep 27, 2011)

Mandala #1 was a nice smell, easy to grow and had some nice colors to it.


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

I was mostly interested in Satori from both of you ladies glowing reports of it.

The last thing I grew was Williams Wonder from SSSC back in 1992. I was cutting up a bud in the back of the house when my wife came through the front door and screamed, "I told you not to smoke that s**t in the house!". This was from only cutting up a bud. LOL I guess it had an odeer like AK47, or even worse. I've never smelled AK47, so, IDK. It was somewhere between the large cat enclosure at the zoo and a roadkill skunk that has been in the sun for 3 or 4 days. The smoke was as strong as the smell.

Old SSSC Guy could comment on that particular strain.:hubba:  IIRC, he was in on the breeding.:icon_smile: 

Wet


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 1, 2011)

Hashberry is smelly.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2011)

The Satori is not terribly smelly, though it does have a nice smell and taste when it is smoked.  Even when it does, it is not your typical skunky marijuana smell, kind of more fruity.


----------

